# Schurman Iron Ranch Auction



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2019)

I am going to pick up two lots on Thursday 9/26. If anyone here needs help with shipping on their stuff let me know. (As long as It's not a tractor or steam engine)


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2019)

But Thursday is 9/26.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> But Thursday is 9/26.



When I travel south on I-5 I enter a different time zone. Thanks Gary, correction made.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2019)

I picked up a couple items for myself and some lots for two other CABE members yesterday, I have to say that Aumann auctions is the worst auction company I have ever dealt with. The auction itself was run poorly, the pickup procedure was unorganized with no security, the lots on pallets were left outside in the weather for the last 3 months with no cover or shrink wrap, the payment line had ONE cashier serving a line of 100 plus people with wait times to pay in excess of an hour and a half. 
Bikes tossed in a container, no padding between them , pedals not removed, etc.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2019)

pallet lots that of items that Alan had kept in dry storage for years were left outside for months with no cover. Note the water damage on the boxes...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 27, 2019)

I would be PISSED! Alan would be ashamed of the auction ..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I would be PISSED! Alan would be ashamed of the auction ..



Yes he would Gary.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2019)

That's pretty poorly handled. It's a fine way to ruin good sets of bearings and other precision parts - leave them in a rain-soaked cardboard box outdoors.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 27, 2019)

Glad I passed. Some pallet lots had some good parts showing. Who knows now what got jumbled around, stolen or otherwise. Thanks for posting Tim.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeahhhhh my fingers are crossed my pallet is at least mostly intact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2019)

The best deals often come from poorly run auctions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makah1 (Sep 27, 2019)

WOW! I only got smalls in the auction


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 27, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Yeahhhhh my fingers are crossed my pallet is at least mostly intact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry. Didn't mean to worry you. Sure most buyers picking up were honest, especially the bike guys. Just total lack of respect by the auction company. Can you believe it, a Bluebird piled on a Silver King and TOC wood rim bikes, outside in the rain. Tims photo of that will become a classic.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2019)

A sheet of plastic for the weather and some shrink wrap around the lots on the pallets for security would have been nice.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> I picked up a couple items for myself and some lots for two other CABE members yesterday, I have to say that Aumann auctions is the worst auction company I have ever dealt with. The auction itself was run poorly, the pickup procedure was unorganized with no security, the lots on pallets were left outside in the weather for the last 3 months with no cover or shrink wrap, the payment line had ONE cashier serving a line of 100 plus people with wait times to pay in excess of an hour and a half.
> Bikes tossed in a container, no padding between them , pedals not removed, etc.
> View attachment 1070073
> 
> View attachment 1070072



Wow!!! That's pretty stinking cool!


----------



## slick (Sep 27, 2019)

So who got the bluebird?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2019)

slick said:


> So who got the bluebird?


----------

